# nicaraguensis cichlid swimming upside down 4 days



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

my nicaraguensis cichlid has been swimming upside down for 4 days I have him in my 125 with other cichlids Saturday I noticed it was swimming funny on it's side mostly for the last 2 days it's been swimming upside down is there a way to help it or should i just let nature take it's course ???


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

clayton1169 said:


> my nicaraguensis cichlid has been swimming upside down for 4 days I have him in my 125 with other cichlids Saturday I noticed it was swimming funny on it's side mostly for the last 2 days it's been swimming upside down is there a way to help it or should i just let nature take it's course ???


What are water parameter's ? Your other post's indicate 72 gal, Is this a new tank? Cycled? what foods? how much water do you change? how often?


----------



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

1077 said:


> What are water parameter's ? Your other post's indicate 72 gal, Is this a new tank? Cycled? what foods? how much water do you change? how often?



I have a 72 and a 125 hes been in my 125 since i've had it tanks been running for about 2 years keep water ph around 6.8-7 change 3rd of water every friday don't feed any live food use omega flake and pellet hes around 6-7 inches


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

clayton1169 said:


> I have a 72 and a 125 hes been in my 125 since i've had it tanks been running for about 2 years keep water ph around 6.8-7 change 3rd of water every friday don't feed any live food use omega flake and pellet hes around 6-7 inches


What do test results say for ammonia,nitrites,and nitrates? When in doubt ,water changes are good first move. If tapwater is close to tank water with respect to pH then I might consider 50 percent water change twice a week for a while. If not,,then smaller water changes every couple days for a week or two may help.
Does fish look bloated? Beat up? does it still eat?
Two year old should be larger than six ,seven inches.


----------



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

1077 said:


> What do test results say for ammonia,nitrites,and nitrates? When in doubt ,water changes are good first move. If tapwater is close to tank water with respect to pH then I might consider 50 percent water change twice a week for a while. If not,,then smaller water changes every couple days for a week or two may help.
> Does fish look bloated? Beat up? does it still eat?
> Two year old should be larger than six ,seven inches.


I 've only have fish for 8 months or so tank itself has been up for 2 years ammonia test clear doesn't seem to be eating doesn't look beaten up but part of his tall looks like its rotting away just started yesterday also doesn't look any larger then normal


----------



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

clayton1169 said:


> I 've only have fish for 8 months or so tank itself has been up for 2 years ammonia test clear doesn't seem to be eating doesn't look beaten up but part of his tall looks like its rotting away just started yesterday also doesn't look any larger then normal



I also notice today that one side does look to be swollen right around its mid section I called my lfs and he told me it's probably some kind of internal tumor that theres nothing I really could do other then treat with a basis antibiotic


----------



## Eylisia (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds like his swim bladder is messed up, it happens. If that is it, you should put him out of his misery humanely, as it cannot be fixed. Sorry


----------

